# problem with signal on this channel v53



## beaz08si (Oct 15, 2010)

I have been experiencing a issue with my Bolt. It started making a little bit of a clicking/scratching sound. Perhaps the fan is going out? However when this noise is happening the Bolt freezes up, and stalls and will show the error message "problem with signal on this channel v53".
Called TIVO support and did a cold restart and then another restart with no luck. Rep claimed that there was a update causing this and it is a known issue and there is nothing else they can do to help. And they have expedited me to the list for the next update to fix it. Not pleased! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

I wonder if that's what my issue was today... it said "no signal" and I had to unplug and restart. Then it just froze on a show I had paused and rebooted itself


----------



## beaz08si (Oct 15, 2010)

Called Tivo tech support again to get someone "locally" that i could talk to about my issues. He quickly checked signal strengths and later determined that my hard-drive is failing. Within the 90 day coverage by 2 days. Person i called previously didn't create a case file for me at all, so if i would have followed their directions and "wait for the next hardware update" i would be SOL. Hope the next one is better.


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

beaz08si said:


> Called Tivo tech support again to get someone "locally" that i could talk to about my issues. He quickly checked signal strengths and later determined that my hard-drive is failing. Within the 90 day coverage by 2 days. Person i called previously didn't create a case file for me at all, so if i would have followed their directions and "wait for the next hardware update" i would be SOL. Hope the next one is better.


Good to hear! Are they sending you a new one right away? Or do you have to mail in the bad one, wait for them to receive it and then they'll send it? I think there's a $49 replacement fee outside of the 90 day return policy.


----------



## beaz08si (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, they gave me a pre-paid UPS slip to ship it to them ground. Then once they get it get the replacement. Wish it was the flip, they send it i get it, then send the bad one. With out my TIVO for about a week i figure.


----------

